# Spektacular Day on Escambia Nov 13



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Hit Escambia this morning and caught at least 100 speckled trout. It was one of those days, and one of those spots, where almost every cast caught a fish. We took a break from the speck action after 4 or 5 hours and tried for some hybirds but they were not where I thought they were going to be. So, we tried for some largemouth bass and caught 4 and it was either stay on the bass or go back to the specks. Went back to the specks but it was not as white hot as it was earlier, but we still managed many more and about a half dozen small reds including a fat slot fish. The fisheries biologists sure know what they are doing because the majority of the fish were around 14 inches. We still caught our limit, along with the bonus red, so it was a very good day. The star of the day was the Berkley Gulp jerk bait in nuclear chicken and camo. However, the trout also were eating mirrolures, rogues, and rattletraps.

Amarillo


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

very nice!!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome It was a good day today in escambia


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Best day I ever had fishing Specks and Reds. AP you sure do know how to pick the spots. Thanks again and we have to get back out there soon to get some more. Roll Damn Tide!!!

NJD


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

see my report from a few days ago. They are there and you need to take this time to take a "non" fisherman and HOOK them
better yet take a kid. son,grandson, nephew, neighbor'''''just take a kid while it is hot.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Awesome day! We love our escambia fishing, it won't be long now and the gator trout will start to move in..


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks everybody. Thanks NJD for going out for a good day of fishing. I'm with you Cathunter, gonna be a lot of fun when the big trout roll in!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Cat Hunter, Have you ever fished much for big cats on Escambia? I was thinking that a couple of drop offs might hold some fish. Maybe in the back of the Gulf Power hot water canal or maybe where it drops off into the main river. Ever tried those spots? A few years back, I saw a guy catch a monster red in the back of the hot water canal on cut bait. He was fishing for catfish and thought he had one until it was a red that he had to put back.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> Cat Hunter, Have you ever fished much for big cats on Escambia? I was thinking that a couple of drop offs might hold some fish. Maybe in the back of the Gulf Power hot water canal or maybe where it drops off into the main river. Ever tried those spots? A few years back, I saw a guy catch a monster red in the back of the hot water canal on cut bait. He was fishing for catfish and thought he had one until it was a red that he had to put back.


I know where u are talking about, over by the spillway where it drops off to around 30-35 feet by the bank, I have tried to fish that spot but with no success. The further up river you go the better the odds gets, I used to catch a lot of smaller channel cats down that way in the 2-6lb range but no big ones..


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks Cathunter.


----------

